# Honda rincon winch solenoid mount?



## mantonhunter (Jul 1, 2005)

I own a 2008 honda rincon. I bought a cabelas 2500lb(same as a warn 2500lbs) winch to self install and would like to know where I can mount solenoid/relay. The owners manual says to mount it in a waterproof are on the quad. I can not find a spot to install it. Anyone else have this problem or tip on where to install it?


----------



## rieverr (Dec 7, 2010)

I have an 06 and mounted it under then seat.. Very tight..


----------

